# Arma de choques (taser)



## kirk (Mar 5, 2006)

Buenas! Antes de mas desculpe mi espanhol mas yo soi de portugal....

Mira gustava de saber se alguen ja ai hacido ou sabe como hacer una arma de choques (taser) ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Te refieres a una pistola de alto voltaje? Si a eso te refieres, se debe usar un  circuito oscilador cuya salida excite bobinas elevadoras. En otro tema de estos foros, comentaba sobre la posibilidad de usar los circuitos electronicos que se utilizan para los encendedores de estufas de gas (los que generan chispas de alto voltaje), la modificacion que debes hacerles a estos circuitos es la de colocar mas bobinas (bobinas que sacas de otros encendedores) en serie acoplando magneticamente sus nucleos.

Saludos.


----------



## nyaggi (Jul 3, 2006)

Hola, tengo un problema con gatos de vecinos... ...quiero ahuyentarlos sin matarlos y recorde que una vez me habian dado un diagrama de un circuito que daba choques electricos y era pensado para perros... ...no los mataba, solo les enseñaba a no pasar por el lugar. Me gustaria saber si me pueden ayudar. No quiero ofender a nadie porque veo que hay muchos problemas con este tema.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 3, 2006)

nyaggi dijo:
			
		

> Hola, tengo un problema con gatos de vecinos... ...quiero ahuyentarlos sin matarlos y recorde que una vez me habian dado un diagrama de un circuito que daba choques electricos y era pensado para perros... ...no los mataba, solo les enseñaba a no pasar por el lugar. Me gustaria saber si me pueden ayudar. No quiero ofender a nadie porque veo que hay muchos problemas con este tema.



Hola, y no estoy de acuerdo con el maltrato a los animales, pero comprendo lo que es que los gatos del vecino entren a la casa.

La verdad es que uno lo mató mi perro y otros 2 se murieron con leche que les puse con un poco de veneno para ratas. Es que esos gatos eran muy problemáticos y la vecina no se hacía cargo de ellos.

En fin, a pesar de lo que yo hice sigo en desacuerdo con el maltrato, pero revise en pablin, hay un elevador de voltaje, ese le puede servir.

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 3, 2006)

No se que tan efectivo sea para los gatos, pero podrías probar con un ahuyentador ultrasónico que también lo encuentras en pablin.

Saludos.


----------



## icarus (Jul 4, 2006)

Oscilador 555+transistor+relevador conectado a 220v ,resultado gato recibira una fuerte descarga,quizas lo mate o no ,es cuestion de probar regulando la duracion de los pulsos del oscilador.El 555 genera pulsos electricos que activan el relevador.Cuidado!!! estas trabajando con 220v hay que tener cuidado én el armado ,una vez instalado coloca carteles de precaucion y que no este al alcance de personas u otros seres vivos.No me responsabilizo ni me hago cargo de lo que pueda suceder y todo queda bajo  tu exclusiva responsabilidad.


----------



## felipe_24_07 (Feb 17, 2007)

hola a todos en el foro, bueno soy nuevo y necesito ayuda para construir un arma de defensa personal que sea facil de llevar en la mochila, habia pensado en unas baras de metal que en la punta tubieran un circuito alimentado por una fuente como una pila o algo asi, pero necesito algunos consejos de como poder hacer este proyecto, el piloto consta de una bara de madera de aprox 60 o 70 cm, q tenga un diametro de 3 centimetros aprox y en la punta hacer un circuito que conste de una pila cobre en la punta para generar descargas pekeñas q inmovilizen mas q lastimen, espero me ayuden con consejos de como mejorarlo gracias a todos


----------



## capitanp (Feb 18, 2007)

Violencia no


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 18, 2007)

HOLA TIENES ALGUN DISEÑO O ALGO POR EL ESTILO? realmente no creo conveniente hacerlo (ya que en manos de algun irresponsable no es muy recomedable) pero en un caso extremo como un asalto o algun loko que quira agredirte tendrias es haz dentro de la mochila 

bueno lo mas simple seria un gran capacitor o un circuito como el de las maquinas fotograficas (las que hacen la descarga para el flash pero lo malo es que tendrias una sola descarga (si haces un circuito con un capacitor)

ueno talves un capacitor de unos 20uf por 450v (lo tendrias que cargar en tu casa con un transformador mas importante que una pila) (ya que lo carga el capacitor es mucho mas que una pila y eso causaria mucho daño a una persona) y un pulsador para que cuando lo presiones se junten las polaridades de capacitor y en la punta (de la barra) dos electrodos de cobre (lo mas posible conductor que sea y menos resistencia) para que cuando toque la piel aga la unica descarga que creo que seria mortifera jejejeje 

pues ya si quieres un aparatito de menor porte pue bienen unos encendedores para cosina que se llaman "multichispa" ya que con eso tendrias cientas de descargas en unos segundos (por cierto son como unos rayos pequeños que no parecen importantes pero en realidad son mas de 14000voltios (pero creo que estos nescesitan algo metalico para efectuar la descarga) (pues no seria gran problema) bueno espero que tu proyecto funcione!!!

que quede claro que no es para un fin malefico (espero) jejeje la verdad que con la electronica s pueden hacer muchas cosas jejeje saludos gaston san juan. arg


----------



## Manonline (Feb 18, 2007)

con un capacitor podes llegar a matar a alguien...

para una descarga simple e inofensiva podes usar un transformador de 9v comun y conectarlo al reves a una bateria. Es decir qe si conectas un transformador a 220, salen 9v de un extremo, pero si conectas los 9v dnd saldrian estos, del otro lado tendrian qe salir teoricamente 220v... pero practicamente da un pico de 1800v jajaja... una linda patadita, te hace saltar de lo lindo... comprobado jaajjaja...

la cagada es qe al ser de C.C. la bateria, el transformador solo realiza una descarga... pero si le pones un pulsador, cada vez qe lo apretas, se realiza una... y te cagas de la risa...

agarras un cable con una mano, con la otra agarras a otra persona, haces una cadena humana, y el ultimo agarra el otro cable, apreta el boton y salta...


suertee..


----------



## felipe_24_07 (Feb 19, 2007)

hola denuevo no es un arma de violencia sino de defensa personal y no sera de uso publico sino de uso exclusivo para aquellos que tengan la capacidad de hacerlo, pq un vulgar ladron en la vida se tomaria la molestia de estudiar algo


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 20, 2007)

hay ladrones de todas clases pero aca estamos para ayudar y dibulgar entre todos los del foro nuestros conosimiento saludos


----------



## xhackdavidx (Feb 20, 2007)

mmm....
El voltaje NO te puede matar, puedes recibir una tension de 30.000 V y no morir, la tension se ocupa del dolor.

La INTENSIDAD es la responsable de la muerte, con 1 V y suficiente intensidad, te puedes quedar tieso


----------



## juanjaem (Feb 21, 2007)

NO estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice xhackdavidx, pues  1 voltio ni 2, ni 20 v te puede doler y mucho menos matar.
La resistencia interna del cuerpo es aproximadamente de 800.000 ohms y por mucha intensidad que tenga el generador no te pasara nada. I=V/R  I=20V/800.000ohms=0´000025A con lo cual no es peligroso.
A voltajes mas altos, pasara mas intensidad y podremos hablar de otra cosa (segun la intensidad)


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 21, 2007)

pues yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con el amigo del nombre tan dificil 

por que los multichista no tienen un amperaje muy elevado (y esos se hacen sentir) pero si tienen mucho voltaje saludos


----------



## Mushito (Feb 22, 2007)

Me hice uno. Si quieres esquemas, busca asi:
building your own stun gun en google y tendras varias paginas, suerte


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 23, 2007)

Empecemos de nuevo. PUEDE que la intensión de felipe 2407 sea la de tener un  utensilio de defensa personal, frente a lo cual no hay oposiciòn. Si se tiene conocimiento porque no aprovecharlo par la seguridade personal, asi como las personas fabricamos alarmas para proteger nuestros bienes podemos realizar elementos para la defensa personal, en ello no veo malas intensiónes. Lo que si seria  irresponsable es para realizar daño intensiónal con este elemento.
Respecto al comentario de Juanjaem, es necesario aclarar los siguiente:
1.La resitencia del cuerpo NO es una sola, entre diferentes extremidades del cuerpo se presentan diferentes nievles de  resistnecia, como entre mano-mano, mano izquierda- pie derecho, etc, por lo cual la forma en que el voltaje aplicado en un cuerpo   encontrarà una resistnecia limitadora diferente segun el caso.
2. La resistencia del cuerpo en la extension mas larga  posible(mano izquierda -pie derechoo o intercambiados), nunca serà superior  a 5000 ohmios, por lo cual cualuier voltaje superior a 20mA, constituyen un POTENCIAL peligro para la vida del ser humano.
3.LA resitencia nunca es constante , asi sea entre lso puntos dados, para calcular la resistencia humana en un momento determinado se deben tener en cuenta factores ambientales,fisicos y ANIMICOS, estos ùltimos contribuyen a que la resistencia  incluso alacance valores bajos hasta de 2000 ohmios.. 

Muchachos ,antes de postear un tema por favor informensen bien y si van a dar una información que sea fruto de una consulta exhaustiva.


----------



## thevenin (Feb 23, 2007)

Yamazaki:


-2. La resistencia del cuerpo en la extension mas larga posible(mano izquierda -pie -derechoo o intercambiados), nunca serà superior a 5000 ohmios, por lo cual cualuier -voltaje superior a 20mA.

Corrige la última frase: corriente superior a 20mA o  bien voltaje que genere una corriente superior a 20mA.

Añadir que también importa el tiempo que se esté expuesto.


----------



## Mushito (Feb 25, 2007)

O sea que con 100Voltios sobre la resistencia de 5000 ohmios del cuerpo ya tendria que matar o suicidarme.
ja ja
V=I*R
I=V/R
no sean bueyes, la resistencia del cuerpo es mucho mas.


----------



## cubeusk (Feb 26, 2007)

me parece ua negrigencia usar la electronica como arma. Los condensadores puedens ser peligrosos si son de mucha capacidad


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 27, 2007)

Agradezco a Thevenin por su correción sobre la diferencia sobre la cita en la cual debi colocar corriente y mencioné voltaje. Y como el mismo dice, el tiempo  de exposición a  una corriente  es un factor crucial  para determinar le posible daño a causar. Por otro lado le digo a Mushito que el problema aqui no es voltaje, si has tenido la oportunidad de usar un generador de Van Graff (vease http://teleformacion.edu.aytolacoru...tricidad/vanderGraff/GeneradorEVG_Trabajo.htm ) este puede proporcionar hasta 500.000 voltios y no mata a nadie, pero si por accidente eres atravesado por una corriente de mas de 20mA, estas en serio riesgo de muerte por tetanización  ( http://www.ugr.unsl.edu.ar/normas/electricidad2.htm ) . Ahora, para aumentar los datos, el ciclo cardiaco posee un momento donde es muy vulnerable y hace que los niveles de tensión arterial deciendan criticamente propiciendo la muerte. Proeso el realizar contactos momentaneos para revisar si por un conductor atraviesa una corriente por medio de toques puede provocar instantaneamente la muerte. Mushito, por respeto aqui nadie es un buey, tu comentario me parecio de lo mas irrespetuoso que he leido en este foro.


----------



## edos (Feb 27, 2007)

me intereso su tema sobre construir un aparato para dar chokes electricos kisiera k me recomendaran un algun eskema para electrificar una ventana, yo no quiero lesionar gente ni mucho menos andar matando por eso les pido k me recomienden uno eskema k solo al tocar la ventana sepan k esta electrificada y k es un impedimento para subir por ella, he visto algunos eskemas por ejemplo los de pablin.ar o algo asi pero me parecen excesivos no quiero k la gente me ande demandando por electrocutarla, asi k por eso les pido k voltajes podria manejar, y de preferencia si se pudiera con una fuente de una pila de 12vcd 4amp/hr estaria perfecto
atte.
edgar
saludos a todos


----------



## Rauliky_22 (Feb 28, 2007)

eso estaba buscando en mi tema. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sacudida-alto-voltaje-2870/


----------



## Mushito (Feb 28, 2007)

Esos son juguetes. Piensen en serio, los asaltantes atacan con armas con cuchillos, navajas hasta con armas de fuego.
Matan sin piedad, con los circuitos que postearon antes no van a defenderse de nada.
Aquí va algo mas serio y profesional.
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/hv/stungun/stungun.html
http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 8, 2007)

pues si no te gusta ninguna fabricate una lapicera revolber yo hice una y esta muy buena (aunque nunca le dispare a nadie) te puedo dar un par de pasos que te pueden ayudar pues esto es para un  calibre 22 consigues un caño de acero con un buen grosor de aproximadamente 20cm y 1 a 1.5 cm de ancho pues en la pate trasera (donde va el supuesta capuchon ) sueldas un pqueño martillo que le de exactamente en el medio de parte trasera de la bala (con un resorte que se la banque) y una pequeña traba o si no t parece nescesario no lo haces y cuando te ataquen presionas el martillo hacia atras y lo dejas bolver con toda la inercia que le de el resorte aaa(no te olvides llevar el caño a un tornero que lo tornee y le de unas lineas en orma de espiral para que la bala agarre mas velocidad  listo 


espero que no se enojen los moderadores por el post ya que no tiene mucho de electronica pero si les gusta sin martilllo pueden ponerlo con una bateria y que el pequeño proyectil funcione como fusibe..

tambien espero que el que la arme sea responsable pero de todas formas al ser tan corto el cañon por donde correra la bala no tendra tanta potencia y


----------



## neomatrix7776 (Mar 8, 2007)

bueno saludos a todos primeranebte, segun he visto es la tension no mata lo que mata es la corriente por ejemplo cuando el voltaje supera mas o menos los 50 voltios y tiene 0,1 amperio, entonces ahi es donde rompe la resistencia del cuerpo y hace que la corrinete fluya  atrave sde este ocasionando seras lesiiones o hasta la muerte.
pero si tocamos una bateria de 12 v que tiene una capacidad de 200 amperios o mas , no nos pasa nada ya que el voltaje no es suficiente para lograr romper la resisitencia.
si elevamos la tension se reduce la corriente. Esto indica por ejemplo si elevamos 6v 0,1 amperio a 1000v la corriente se reduce considerablemente a 0,0006amperio lo cual no es suficiente para matarnos y si lo elevamos mas todavia la corriente se reduce mas . Es por esa razon que solo nos asusta pero podemos reaccionar.Es por esa razon que no mueren los mecanicos de carro electrocutados por la bobina de encendido (hasta 30 kilovoltios)en cambio si tocamos 600v que de una red electrica con por ejemplo 10 amperios ,la corriente no nos da tiempo para reaccionar y tampoco podemos y se muere en segundo fulminados hasta que nuestro cuerpo deje de ser conductor nos suelta. y cuidado con los condensadores como por ejemplo la pantalla trc es mortal ya que almacena la energia . bueno gracias .


----------



## Mushito (Mar 31, 2007)

no hay corriente sin voltaje


----------



## josemanuel (Jul 29, 2008)

soy nuevo y novato tengo conocimientos muy básicos pero mi pregunta es :se puede hacer una descarga en plan mechero eléctrico solo con condensadores y fotocélulas de calculadora pero que no lleve trasformador para hacer en plan ultraplano. haber esos expertos si saben de algún esquema o donde puedo pillarlo


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 29, 2008)

Si quieres "defenderte" aprende Judo y no juegues con los voltios...


----------



## josemanuel (Jul 29, 2008)

Rauliky_22 dijo:
			
		

> eso estaba buscando en mi tema. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sacudida-alto-voltaje-2870/




pues eso quisiera hacer un multichispas con pilas o fotocélulas como un encendedor pero quisiera hacerlo muy plano y no poner trasformador hacerlo con condensadores o circuitos digitales  sabeis algún sitio donde pueda haber esquemas o información de como hacerlo un saludo de José Manuel


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 30, 2008)

Se puede armar con un transformador al reves (con el primario original en la salida), un 555 oscilando a una buena AF (15000hz?), un transistor de media potencia (algun bd o un 2n3055) y ahi tendría suficiente para una patadita, pero si le agregas un multiplicador en la salida... mmm, mejor no. (parece la receta de la stun gun, salvo que en gral se usa una bobina horrible o algun transformador de relacion 1:10 inconseguible...jjajaja)

Yo arme un "probador de flyback" portatil, con la salida del chupete y GND del flyback como "puntas" pero era muy peligroso...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 30, 2008)

si leo los comentarios veo algo de "chispas" ....alta tension y eso.

lleva un transformador de dicroicas quemado en el bolsillo, si te joden se lo tiras por la cabeza.

mira la revista paturuzu y hacete con 2 unas boleadoras.
o con uno que lo tiras y luego lo recuperas ("salta violeta")

transformador dicroica......no electronico che ! mecanico.
sentilo en la mano.

y si te para la cana no te pueden decir que es un arma.

otras:
pilas duraceell usadas pero las grandes.
un frasquito con alcohol isopropilico a lso ojos.


----------



## josemanuel (Jul 31, 2008)

yo no quiero una pistola eléctrica (existen en el mercado y no son muy caras si te pones a contar los precios de los componentes ) yo lo que quiero es hacer  una chispa igual alas de los mecheros aquellos que desmontábamos cuando eramos  pequeños y dábamos calambrazos a los amigos pero que fuera a pilas de botón  y no tener que poner un trasformador. para hacerlo muy plano
un saludo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 31, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> mira la revista paturuzu y hacete con 2 unas boleadoras.
> o con uno que lo tiras y luego lo recuperas ("salta violeta")



jua jua jua muy ocurrente


Loco si haces algo tiene que dejar a los "Enemigos" culo para arriba, sino es peor, porque encima de robarte, cagarte a trompadas, te van a meter el aparatito en el ort..

Mi politica es simple si me roban, y bue que roben, pero "La vengansa sera terrible" jajaja 
Cuando te roban ellos tienen la ventaja, cuando te vengas la ventaja es tuya   

Para un cliente (venta de repuestos de autos) le modifique la alarma, 

10 sirenas de 120db frente a la puerta de ingreso, 2 flash de de 300w a los costados del mostrador que da a la puerta, y lo mas INTERESANTE 4 tarritos de gas Pimienta (de defensa personal, se activan con  un motor y un sin fin, que presiona los accionadores.

El aparatito entro en accion la noche 24 de diciembre de 2006, salio en los noticieros, jajaja
cuando lo chorros forzaron la puerta se prendieron las sirenas, los strobos, y el gas, habia moco, baba, vomito, herramientas de los choros en la vereda cuando fue la cana. 

Saludos


----------



## freddi16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yo por mi parte hice una hace un tiempo. Te digo la solucion que le enocontre:

Usando una bateria de 9 V (en mi casa probaba con una fuente), se alimentaba un LM555 que generaba una señal de 50 Hz. A partir de ahí esa señal venia amplificada por un TIP 150 que aumentaba hasta 7 Amper la corriente que generaba la bateria (cosa imposible porque no puede entregar tanta corriente, pero mientras mas mejor ). Y con esa corriente alimentaba el secundario de un transformador de )v a 220 V.

A la salida que supuestamente tendria 220 VCA le puse en paralelo un capacitor de 8uF x 250 V. Lastima que ocurria algun fenomeno extraño y a la salida tuve siempre 60 Volts, que igualmente se sentian, pero poco...

Entonces intente agregando etapas de dobladores de tension, con el objetivo de poner al menos 5 etapas para llegar a cerca de 1 KV, pero ninguno funciono...

NOTA: CUIDADO CON DEJAR ANDANDO MUCHO TIEMPO SEGUIDO EL CIRCUITO, REQUIERE DE MUCHA CORRIENTE Y PODES QUEMAR O LA FUENTE O EL TIP 150.

Saludos =D


----------



## josemanuel (Jul 31, 2008)

Gracias por la información un saludo


----------



## melocotones (Ago 6, 2008)

Creo que si no se comercializan ese tipo de cosas, será por algo... Tampoco es difícil hacer un revolver casero, o una bomba con artículos de droguería...
Tb puedes llevar un ladrillo en la mochila jajajajaj 
Mi humilde opinión


----------



## santiago (Ago 6, 2008)

555+tr de potencia+ fly back+ bat de 9v

hay que darse cuenta de algo, podes tener 220v pero si o si tenes que hacer contacto directo con la piel de el atacante, en cambio con alto voltage y poca corriente,se te pueden paralizar los musculos, y no nesesitas hacer conatcto directo con el atacante, con que lo pongas en la ropa el chispazo ya pasa, aclaro no es joda esto..
para generar la alternanci , cualquier tr de 1ampere o mas va a andar, y un 555 generando la frecuencia que quieran, pero si es regulable mejor ya que pueden regular el voltage, por que a menos frecuencia - transferencia entre primario y secundario, bue, generas con el 555 lo pones en el tr y de ahi al primario del flyback

pero esto de la electricidad en el dolor no es joda  

""""ESTADOS UNIDOS: CINTURONES DE DESCARGA ELÉCTRICA — TORTURAR CON SÓLO APRETAR UN BOTÓN

La introducción de un cinturón de descarga eléctrica por control remoto en las cárceles de los Estados Unidos parece pensada para degradar a los internos y su uso puede suponer torturas a los presos. Así se ha manifestado hoy Amnistía Internacional al pedir al gobierno de los Estados Unidos que prohíba la utilización y exportación del cinturón.

Amnistía Internacional ha afirmado: «Este cinturón permite que los presos sean torturados con sólo apretar un botón. El problema no es sólo que, como ya ha sucedido, el cinturón sea activado accidentalmente tantas veces como a propósito, sino que existe una posibilidad real de que se utilice indebidamente por los funcionarios para infligir deliberadamente dolor a los presos, para humillarlos y degradarlos».

El cinturón de activación electrónica por control remoto (REACT son sus siglas en inglés) aplica una potente corriente eléctrica sobre el riñón izquierdo del preso, corriente que pasa a la sangre y a todo el sistema nervioso. La descarga causa un dolor severo en aumento durante los ocho segundos e incapacitación instantánea en los primeros segundos.

Se ha propuesto el empleo del cinturón REACT con los internos que trabajan en cuerdas de presos de Wincosin y cada vez se utiliza con más frecuencia con los presos que asisten a las audiencias de sus causas. Según la organización de derechos humanos, la utilización del cinturón contraviene en ambos casos las normas internacionales sobre tratamiento de presos.

«Dada la disposición de las compañías y el gobierno estadounidenses a aprobar la venta de tecnología de descarga eléctrica a Estados donde se ha demostrado la utilización de este tipo de equipos para torturar a presos, también sentimos una honda preocupación por la posibilidad de que estos cinturones terminen en manos de torturadores», ha afirmado Amnistía Internacional.

Los prospectos de los fabricantes del cinturón indican claramente que el cinturón puede causar un trato cruel, inhumano y degradante: «Al fin y al cabo, ¿que puede hacer alguien desde el punto de vista psicológico si lleva puesto un dispositivo alrededor de la cintura que puede hacerle defecarse y orinarse encima simplemente con que otra persona apriete un botón?».

En los prospectos se avisa a los portadores del cinturón de que este puede ser activado desde una distancia de hasta 300 metros «si se realiza un movimiento rápido o violento ... si se manipula el cinturón ... si no se obedece una orden verbal ... [y] si el funcionario pierde el contacto visual con usted».

Hasta el momento, ni los fabricantes ni los usuarios de los cinturones han realizado estudios médicos independientes sobre los efectos de los cinturones en los humanos. De hecho, la compañía cita a un médico de Nebraska que asegura haber probado los dispositivos de la compañía en cerdos anestesiados y que, por tanto, el uso del cinturón con humanos es seguro «si se utiliza adecuadamente».
Los datos sobre otras armas de descarga eléctrica indican que las descargas de 50.000 voltios de alto impulso con una duración de ocho segundos pueden provocar lesiones físicas y mentales a largo plazo. Aunque se afirma que el cinturón no tiene efectos letales, otras armas similares de descarga eléctrica utilizadas por los funcionarios encargados de hacer cumplir la ley en los Estados Unidos —por ejemplo, la pistola taser— han contribuido a provocar varias muertes.

A pesar de ello, se ha recibido información de que la Oficina de Prisiones, así como el servicio de jefes de policía y más de un centenar de agencias de condado han conseguido estos cinturones, así como los organismos penitenciarios de 16 estados, entre ellos Alaska, California, Colorado, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Kansas, Ohio y Washington.

El informe de Amnistía Internacional cita ejemplos de presos que comparecían ante tribunales estadounidenses llevando cinturones que fueron activados, entre ellos:

C Noviembre de 1993: Edward Valdéz fue incapacitado delante de miembros del jurado tras salir de la sala de audiencias. El fiscal de California afirmó: «gritó, se dio contra una pared y cayó al suelo, estuvo sin conocimiento durante un minuto...».

C Noviembre de 1994: Hay informes de que un agente de policía activó el cinturón que llevaba un acusado de asesinato desde el exterior de una sala de audiencias de Florida.

C Diciembre de 1994: Bruce Sons, procesado en California, fue incapacitado accidentalmente por el cinturón mientras hablaba con su abogado en un descanso de la audiencia previa al juicio.

C Abril de 1995: A James Oswald, que estaba procesado en Wisconsin, se le obligó a llevar un cinturón y grilletes a pesar de comparecer ante la corte de justicia en silla de ruedas. Oswald aseguró que le incapacitaron en dos ocasiones y su abogado afirmó que el cinturón formaba parte de una tentativa de la policía de torturar a su cliente.

Amnistía Internacional pide al gobierno de los Estados Unidos que abra de inmediato una investigación exhaustiva, independiente e imparcial sobre la utilización de estos cinturones y otras armas de descarga eléctrica, y que suspenda de inmediato su utilización hasta que mediante informes médicos independientes se demuestre claramente que el empleo de estos dispositivos no ha contribuido a provocar muertes bajo custodia, ni ha servido para infligir torturas u otros tratos o castigos crueles, inhumanos o degradantes.

La organización también pide al gobierno de los Estados Unidos que ponga fin a la transferencia de tecnología de descarga eléctrica con fines de incapacitación a gobiernos donde existen pruebas contundentes de tortura mediante descargas eléctricas, como China, Líbano, Rusia, Arabia Saudí, Venezuela y Zaire. Según la información que obra en poder de Amnistía Internacional, en los Países Bajos, Suiza, el Reino Unido y los países escandinavos están prohibidas las armas de descarga eléctrica, a excepción de las utilizadas para el ganado.""""

articulo extraido de amnistia internacional


saludos


----------



## mendek (Abr 28, 2009)

muy buenos dias a todos.
bueno mi pregunta es como aumentar la chispa de mi stun gun, lo que pasa es que yo tengo una stun gun pero no saca la chispa tan grande, y este funciona con una bobina, un capacitor y unos platinos que los hace oscilar para producir la chispa pero esta no es mayor a medio centimetro y habia escuchado que con capasitores a la salida o algo por el estilo espero y me puedan socorrer gracias


----------



## unleased! (Abr 28, 2009)

xhackdavidx dijo:
			
		

> mmm....
> El voltaje NO te puede matar, puedes recibir una tension de 30.000 V y no morir, la tension se ocupa del dolor.
> 
> La INTENSIDAD es la responsable de la muerte, con 1 V y suficiente intensidad, te puedes quedar tieso


   y yo que siempre toco la batería de mi coche y nunca me ha pasado nada


----------



## idontcar3 (Jun 15, 2009)

Pues amigo encontre en la red como hacer un taser digamos de mano.. es pequeño si se le sabe montar pero la duda que tengo es sobre los componentes 







bueno como podran ver utiliza 1.5v (baterias AA y AAA) lleva un led, de esos que consumen 2.5v y ahora viene lo dificil
pues el diodo me dijeron que utilizara un 1n4007
ya la duda estaria en el transformador (que es de 5 pines)
y el transistor NPN

transformador con pines: 






transformador y transistor






por si se lo preguntan los componentes (en el tuto) fueron sacados de..











en las tiendas de electronicas lleve el transistor y el transformador que consegui pero no tenian el transistor y el transformador me dijeron que lo sacara de una radio vieja.. el problema es que las radios que tengo usan transformadores muy grandes.. el tipo quiso decir reproductores de cassettes portatiles?

bueno la duda es esa.. que transistor sera? al igual que el transformador

de antemano gracias[/img]


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 20, 2009)

El Taser es un arma de electrochoque, diseñada como arma no letal, que genera pulsos eléctricos que imitan las señales nerviosas del cuerpo humano y confunde a los músculos motores (principalmente brazos y piernas) de una persona, inmovilizándola temporalmente. El efecto es que los músculos del cuerpo se accionan fuera del control de la persona equivalente a un calambre a nivel cuerpo. Los músculos como resultado generan ácido láctico y la persona se siente como si hubiese hecho un gran esfuerzo físico o ejercicio. El Taser tambien produce dolor en el sujeto, más no es éste el que lo inmoviliza. Tomado de : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arma_de_electrochoque.
javivi_kenshin: Es esto tu "taser" ?. Saludos


----------



## idontcar3 (Jun 21, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:
			
		

> El Taser es un arma de electrochoque, diseñada como arma no letal, que genera pulsos eléctricos que imitan las señales nerviosas del cuerpo humano y confunde a los músculos motores (principalmente brazos y piernas) de una persona, inmovilizándola temporalmente. El efecto es que los músculos del cuerpo se accionan fuera del control de la persona equivalente a un calambre a nivel cuerpo. Los músculos como resultado generan ácido láctico y la persona se siente como si hubiese hecho un gran esfuerzo físico o ejercicio. El Taser tambien produce dolor en el sujeto, más no es éste el que lo inmoviliza. Tomado de : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arma_de_electrochoque.
> javivi_kenshin: Es esto tu "taser" ?. Saludos



saludos tecnogirl.. pues basicamente.. podria serlo.. aunque le daria el calificativo de "shocker"


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jun 28, 2009)

a se tipo de armas #TASER# se les conoce tambiwn como #ARMAS TESLA# o de pulso electromagnetico...

a quien quieres atacar?


----------



## electrodan (Jun 28, 2009)

NO no, nada de TESLA ni electromagnetismo. Solamente disparan un par de cables que te dan el choque.
¿Para que querés una de esas? Dudo que sea legal usarlas sin autorización.


----------



## karl (Jul 7, 2009)

básicamente es un generador de alto voltaje por medio de un sistema resonante, es decir, algo como una bobina de tesla, tienes que armar un circuito driver, que es un oscilador sencillo pero de corriente, ese se alimenta con la bateria del arma, su salida, de voltaje medio, alimenta el circuito resonante por medio de un salto de chispa, y el resonador saca un voltaje marca diablo al corazón del pobre diablo que estes ejecutando.

Para hacer un cargador resonante tienes que hacer circuitos LC que operen a la misma frecuencia pero con Ls y Cs distintos, en el primario un C grande y una L pequeña y en el secundario alreves.

y si eso no es suficiente (quieres realmente sacarle el humo a tu blanco), pon a la salida del resonador un diodo y un capacitor de alto voltaje apropiado (por ejemplo, unos 10 nanos a 10000 volts)  ¡nadie me detendra!... ok me estoy dejando llevar otra vez.


----------



## karl (Jul 7, 2009)

el transformador es un modelo ex profeso para flashes, se alimenta de 1.5 volts y saca 300, el transistor puede ser casi cualquiera, ya que la corriente que jala el mismo es poca (si fuera una corriente elevada, digamos 1 ampere, el transformador se fundiria, ya que los alambres en el son muy delgados)

calculo rapido:
el capacitor de esas camaras es como de 80 micros a 330 volts, 1F es 1C/1V, por lo que 180 micros*330 volts son .0264 coulombs, y las camaras tardan unos 5 segundos en cargarlo, la corriente de salida son .0053 amperes (1 a =1 C/s), si la amplificación es un factor de 220, la corriente de entrada son 1.6 amperes (wow!) tu transistor tiene que poder manejar esa carga sin problemas y sin sumidero de calor.

Si quieres hacer algo portatil, prueba hacer un sistema de dos o tres pasos, un transformador miniatura (tal vez de audio o de un MoDem viejo, conectado a un transistor de potencia (tip 41 por ejemplo), luego, la salida de esto a algún multiplicador de voltaje (circuito resonante, generador marx, una muñeca vudú, o lo que consideres apropiado), ya que el transformador como ese solo sale de otra camara deshechable.


----------



## idontcar3 (Jul 7, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> el transformador es un modelo ex profeso para flashes, se alimenta de 1.5 volts y saca 300, el transistor puede ser casi cualquiera, ya que la corriente que jala el mismo es poca (si fuera una corriente elevada, digamos 1 ampere, el transformador se fundiria, ya que los alambres en el son muy delgados)
> 
> calculo rapido:
> el capacitor de esas camaras es como de 80 micros a 330 volts, 1F es 1C/1V, por lo que 180 micros*330 volts son .0264 coulombs, y las camaras tardan unos 5 segundos en cargarlo, la corriente de salida son .0053 amperes (1 a =1 C/s), si la amplificación es un factor de 220, la corriente de entrada son 1.6 amperes (wow!) tu transistor tiene que poder manejar esa carga sin problemas y sin sumidero de calor.
> ...



Hasta ahora.. creo que es la mejor respeusta que me han dado en foros de electronica.. si esto fuese taringa te daria todos mis puntos!.. muchas gracias.. aunque.. de verdad se hace un mini taser con ese diagrama miralo tu mismo






esta no es mi idea.. es de alguien mas pero él no me quizo ayudar.. por eso recuro aca.. y asi otros podrian favorecerse de esto.. todo sacado de:

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-build-the-worlds-smallest-shocker-wLED/

muchas gracias Karl[/img]


----------



## karl (Jul 8, 2009)

el circuito se ve interesante, la corriente no es critica (el amperaje), una demostración de esto es cuando recibes un toque por caminar sobre una alfombra y tocar algo metálico.
no creo que de mas de 120 volts cuando esta tocando a alguien (la resistencia del cuerpo contra la corriente que puede alimentar el transformador hace que el voltaje se caiga), pero debe ser suficiente para disuadir a alguien de seguir buscando pleito.

El circuito es como el de las "cajas de toques" el transistor se realimenta de la corriente en el primario para oscilar, al oscilar convierte la corriente directa de la batería en alterna, la cual alimenta el secundario con un incremento en voltaje, si quieres mejorar el trancazo (a costa de aumentar el tiempo de carga), puedes poner un diodo de alto voltaje (probablemente un 1n4007 sirva para esto), conectado a un capacitor del voltaje adecuado (de la misma camara tal vez), aunque esto puede ser peligroso ya que a alguien con un corazón debil puede sacarlo de circulación permanentemente (y meterte en un problema legal cañon)


----------



## lapulga5 (Jul 11, 2009)

es bueno para matar a alguien, pero si por casualidad es para una broma yo recomiendo simplemente usar una bobina de buena inductancia, o sea, muchas vueltas y núcleo de hierro, y con una pila para hacer contacto y soltarlo. El campo magnético colapsa, induciendose un fem en todas las espiras que alcanza un voltaje mucho mayor al de la pila, dandote una patadita. Sino con un magiclip de cocina se puede hacer.


----------



## alexus (Jul 11, 2009)

usa un exitador de xenones, o un flyback de tv!

para kirk:

amigo, podes usar um transformador de disparo dos utilizados para disparar as lamparas de xenon, as mesmas que utilizam os flashes das discotecas ou as camaras fotograficas, ou podes usar um flyback de televisor, eu o utilize e funciona! a ordene-las

disculpen si mi portugues no es muy bueno, hace tiempo que nos vinimos de la frontera uruguay-brasil.

a lkas ordenes,alexus.


----------



## fukks (Dic 21, 2009)

siiii, un dia aburrido queria probar que pasaba si conectaba un transformador de 12v al reves en una bateria de 9v. te da una dacudida horrible. je je

pero para que lo quieres? no te conviene armar nada que pueda ser peligroso ya que no solo corre peligro  en quien lo utilizas sino tambien tu. debes tomar este tema con seriedad


----------



## unleased! (Dic 21, 2009)

Prefiero el método del gas mostaza descrito por karapalida, mas que nada por lo pirotecnico


----------



## r81232 (Feb 5, 2010)

Arma de Electrochoque

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola buenas:

Veréis el otro día estuve con un amigo que, a partir de una cámara desechable, había construído un Taser o Stun Gun.

Sé que se puede hacer a partir de un condensador de un voltaje elevado (de hecho, es el método utilizado para transformar una cámara en un Taser, pues el condensador que proporciona la corriente eléctrica es el mismo que activa el flash), pero me parece demasiado inefectivo, ya que tras cada descarga es necesario volver a cargarlo en una fuente de alimentadión. 

Me gustaría que me ayudaran a construir un arma Taser, y si es posible a partir de materiales reciclados, porque no tengo mucha maña en solduaduras.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola 

¿Eso es legal?


----------



## r81232 (Feb 5, 2010)

En algunos sitios no, pero los que se suelen vender son de 100.000 voltios para arriba, yo me conformo con 500


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Entonces r81232, la primera tarea es que revises los Subforos sobre el tema.
www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/arma-choques-taser-1144
www.forosdeelectronica.com/.../opinion-sobre-componentes-diagrama-taser-21349/


----------



## r81232 (Feb 5, 2010)

el segundo link está incompleto


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 5, 2010)

ahhh. aqui estan todos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php "taser".


----------



## SKATER (Feb 12, 2010)

como puedo hacer 500v a partir de 9v sin matar a nadie jejejejeje garcias es decir bajo amp


----------



## SKATER (Feb 13, 2010)

hola sera que pueden subir un esquema para dar toques como de los que dicen , pero porfa especifiquen bien los componentes del mismo garcias, me las tengo q descobrar con un amigo jajajajajajaja. gracias otra vez ...


----------



## Fortivo (Feb 14, 2010)

Hola amigo, te comento que es muy complicadas de fabricar , digo las pistolas taser , ademas aqui en españa esta prohibidas y solo uso de policias o guardias de seguridad con permisos especiales. si quieres saber como son te dejo aqui una imagen que habla por si sola


----------



## SKATER (Feb 14, 2010)

hola q*UE* mas gracias por la imagen esta super buena , naguara 0,3 julios por el cuerpo , q*UE* arrecho jajajajajaja gracias otra ves


----------



## Fortivo (Feb 15, 2010)

de nada hombre


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 15, 2010)

NO se si es legal o no utilizar ese tipò de armas...pero cuando te roban o intentan robarte te dan ganas de matar al delincuente ya sea con balas o con electricidad...

yo soy partidario de que todas las personas esten continuamente armadas...de esa manera la delincuencia cesa y la paz se retoma.

estar armado no significa utilizar las armas para jugar o molestar...es defensa bruta contra una delincuencia aún más bruta.

saludos.


----------



## osirus (Abr 13, 2010)

discualpa pero no tendrias una lista de componentes fijos para hacer el taser e mirado otros esquemas pero hay cosas q ya se descontinuaron o no se si sea falso el plano agradeceria resto q me ayudaran, aunq e escuchado q uno puede elevar un apila de 9v a 5000v o algo asi  
gracias


----------



## david_rc_91 (Abr 13, 2010)

bueno te dejo un circuito


el T1 lo sacas de eso magisclick a pilas que son de color rojo, lo abris adentro hay un cilindro negro eso usas de T1; 
T2 hay que hacerlo a mano 
usas un cilindro de ferrite 5cm de largo por 0.9cm de grosor o algo que tengas parecido;
y haces esto






haces del primario 25 vueltas de alambre esmaltado en una sola capa (alambre verde) 0.5 mm
después en el secundario son 10 capas de alrededor de 400 a 350 vueltas cada capa con alambre doble esmaltada de 0.25 mm o 0.20 mm

después al final cubrís todo con epoxi


----------



## Dano (Abr 13, 2010)

Una cosa es defenderse dandole un "choque" al enemigo con alta tensión, y otra muy distinta es darle un "choque" a 50Hz.

50Hz + cuerpo humano = no jodan con eso

Saludos


----------



## david_rc_91 (Abr 13, 2010)

no son 50 hz son 25 khz apox, y la frecuencia no hace daño sino la maxima tension o corriente


----------



## Dano (Abr 13, 2010)

Acoté hacia mas atrás alguien había hablado de 50Hz


Saludos


----------



## eleazar83 (Abr 24, 2010)

Hola a todos

Concuerdo con osirus. Por ahi no habra alguien con un circuito con los componentes para poder hacerlo en forma casera..... Si alguien lo tiene ojala lo pueda compartir.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 25, 2010)

osirus dijo:


> discualpa pero no tendrias una lista de componentes fijos para hacer el taser e mirado otros esquemas pero hay cosas q ya se descontinuaron o no se si sea falso el plano agradeceria resto q me ayudaran, aunq e escuchado q uno puede elevar un apila de 9v a 5000v o algo asi
> gracias


_________________________________________________________________



eleazar83 dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Concuerdo con osirus. Por ahi no habra alguien con un circuito con los componentes para poder hacerlo en forma casera..... Si alguien lo tiene ojala lo pueda compartir.
> 
> Saludos.


_________________________________________________________________

¿ Miraron por aquí ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## asherar (Abr 25, 2010)

Jaja, Fogonazo, cómo me hiciste entrar !!!! 

La verdad que nunca me gustó la idea de andar con armas. Nunca agarré una de verdad. 
Pero a medida que pasa el tiempo me da cada vez más "cosa" pensar en lo que te puede 
hacer un taradito con un arma sólo por quitarte un par de zapatillas. 
Lástima que es al cuete cargar un chumbo, porque uno, de inexperto, capáz que sin querer 
se pega un tiro en la gamba (pierna).  Además de que es ilegal andar armado por la calle. 

Pero una de esas de AT, ya que no mata ... 
Al menos que paralice al atacante el tiempo suficiente para que uno pueda salir corriendo ... !


----------



## taser (May 31, 2010)

Hay una cosa que me tiene perplejo en la taser y pistolas electricas porras y to ese mundo...
Si la LEy de Ohm dice V=IxR
Y esas cosas producen miles de voltios pongamos 100.000 de base
La resistencia de tu cuerpo es 1000 Ohmnios 

V=IxR haria Que I=V/R=1000000/1000=1000 A = 1KA (un kilo amperio)

SI con 100 mA (mini amperios) es peligroso....¿Cómo se come eso de que generen tanta tensión y tan poca corriente?

Alguien puede comentarme algo de ese tema una explicacion o algo asi ,porque si en casa aplico 10 voltios los bobino y transformo a 100 la corriente baja pero al meterle una carga de 1000 Ohmios llega la ley de Ohm y me lio.....
Quien dice la taser dice una porra electrica o algo asi....
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2010)

¡ *Taser* bienvenido al Foro !

Ya 20 o 30 mA son peligrosos.

Lo que ocurre es que simplemente las Taser (cuchillo eléctrico ) no producen tanta corriente  solamente microamperes.

Saludos !


----------



## Pablet (May 31, 2010)

la resistencia del cuerpo humano no es de 1000 ohms, sino de 1000 kohms, a parte de lo que dice dosmetros, ten en cuenta que ese elevado voltaje sale de una pila o bateria a costa de rebajar la corriente de salida.
Un saludo


----------



## jorger (May 31, 2010)

taser dijo:


> ...
> Si la LEy de Ohm dice V=IxR
> Y esas cosas producen miles de voltios pongamos 100.000 de base
> La resistencia de tu cuerpo es 1000 Ohmnios
> ...


 
Se te olvidó una cosa:
P=V·I

Osease, que con los datos que tu das, ese supuesto taser tiene una potencia de:
100.000v · 1.000A= 100.000.000w ---> 100 mega vatios.. eso creo que ni lo consigue una central hidráulica 

Entiendes lo que quiero decir?.

La intensidad que da el taser la puedes calcular así:
I= P/V.

Si suponemos que el taser tiene 10w (creo que es mucho, pero como ejemplo vale) y da una tensión de salida de 100kv, la intensidad que proporcionará el taser será:

I= 10w/100.000v = 0.001A ----> 1mA

Luego claro, habría que calcular la intensidad que puede pasar por el cuerpo teniendo en cuenta la resistencia de éste..
Esto queda más lógico no? .

Un saludo.


----------



## Franco_80 (May 31, 2010)

La resistencia ronda en los 1000 ohms

http://www.soygik.com/la-resistencia-humana-en-ohmios/


----------



## Pablet (May 31, 2010)

pues sera la de ese tio porque la mia ronda los 800k en la palma de la mano, si me la ido en el brazo ya sube a 1,5 megas. .  es facil medirla. .  coges un polimetro y la mides.
Un saludo


----------



## taser (May 31, 2010)

entonces si cojo una pila un pulsador y un transfo que suba el voltaje como S=UxI* que seria la potencia compleja subiria la tension y bajaria la intensidad y si alguien toca esas bornas le da calambre pero no lo mata?va asi la cosa?(me refiero en conceptos basicos ya se q la taser tendra de to ,pero es pa hacerme una ligera idea y pa poder entender esas pistolas electricas....

Gracias
Y una cosa la R del cuerpo es de 1 k o 1000 K???porque a mi en clase me han dicho 1000 ohmnios.....


----------



## Pablet (May 31, 2010)

la r del cuerpo varia mucho y depende de muchos factores pero puedes medirla con un ohmetro normal y corriente, otra cosa podria ser que se clavara entonces como nuestros tejidos son humedos quiza baje pero no creo que quieras clavarte unos terminales a algun conocido.
ya existen unos aparatitos que sueltan una buena descarga y de forma segura, son los aparatos que hacen la chispa en muchos mecheros, pero esos funcionan por piezoelectricidad. Lo que dices del trafo y la pila es imposible ya que para que un transformador funcione necesitas una corriente alterna, quiza con una fuente boost podrias.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2010)

Franco_80 dijo:


> La resistencia ronda en los 1000 ohms
> 
> http://www.soygik.com/la-resistencia-humana-en-ohmios/


 

Sugerencia: tomas un tester, lo pones para medir Ohms , tomas una punta con los dedos de una mano y la otra punta con los dedos de la otra . Esa es la lectura para piel seca, notarás que disminuye a medida que aprietas los dedos.

Repites la experiencia mojandote los dedos de ambas manos para obtener los valores de piel húmeda. (Se vale chuparse los dedos )

Creo que ronda desde 500K al Megohm .

Saludos !


----------



## taser (May 31, 2010)

Ostia es cierto , pero entonces esos aparatos son legales tenerlos o son pa policias?


----------



## Pablet (May 31, 2010)

hombre legales deben ser ya que casi todos los mecheros los llevan. . .  no creo que tooodos las fabricantes de mecheros estén en la ilegalidad. . .  esos apartatitos no te paralizan, los que utiliza la policia si, con lo de los mecheros puedes dar un par de calambres. 
Otra cosa que puedes intentar es cargar un condensador y acercarle los terminales a algun despistadillo. . .  pero ojo que segun el condensador eso hace mas daño que lo de los mecheros. . .  vaya nunca pense que se me ocurririan tantas idea spara hacer el mal. . 
Un saludo


----------



## taser (May 31, 2010)

Entonces peudo comprar una pistola electrica???Eso del mechero de que mechero hablas de los de toda la vida de un zipo?q necesitaria y q podria hacer con ellos pa defensa no pa bormas,pero no se sison legales entonces crei en algo de eso....


----------



## Pablet (May 31, 2010)

vamos a ver lo que llevan los mecheros no es una pistola electrica, los mecheros que lo llevan son los que los enciendes pulsando un pulsador, lo de la pistola electrica no creo que sea legal. . .  y si lo es no deberia, es mas creo que no es legal ni para la policia, por lo menos en españa.
Un saludo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 31, 2010)

Me parece que esta bien, que la resistencia del cuerpo ronda entre 10k y 1k. Al parecer varia con la tension y se tienen varias curvas segun el estado de la piel:

http://www.insht.es/InshtWeb/Conten...GuiasMonitor/Seguridad/XI/Ficheros/stxi10.pdf

Ahora, no se bien como funcionan esas pistolas, pero estoy seguro que lo que te mandan son un tren de pulsos y no una tension continua, habria que ver cuanto sera la eficaz de ese tren de pulsos. 

Otra cosa, seria ver como se realiza la descarga, creo que la pistola tira 2 cables, entonces la parte del cuerpo que esta entre los conductores funciona como resistencia, y el resto del cuerpo me imagino que se podria modelar como una resistencia en paralelo mucho mayor.

Sobre el tema de las descargas electricas en el cuerpo, tengo entendido que una corriente de entre 10mA a 20mA al corazon te mata.


----------



## Daniel.more (May 31, 2010)

Opino que la recistencia del cuerpo no es una variante a tener en cuenta en este caso...dado que las taser tienen un circuito de cebado por el cual ya queda estabilizada la intencidad de salida.tratare de explicarlo si apreto el disparador sin estar en contacto con ningun cuerpo humano saltara la chispa a un voltaje determinado y a una I determinada sin tener en cuenta ninguna r del cuerpo al no estar en contacto con el..no se si me he explicado bien....saludos


----------



## taser (Jun 1, 2010)

ok,tema zanjado entonces,es que crei que alguien con un par de pilas y un transformador podria darme un calambrazo de aupa , pero luego me dijisteis q*UE* tenia q*UE* ser alterna (cosa q*UE* no tuve en cuenta) pero ahora *E*toy mas tranquilo,gracias.


----------



## sammaael (Jun 1, 2010)

jaj amigo si tienes tus manos puestas en el primario de un transformador reductor y por el secundario pones una pila el zarpazo te deja loco jjaj
intentalo con varias personas en serie pero recuerda que se producira una corriente solo cuando conectes la pila ya que no hay trasformadaores de CC


----------



## oleluis (Jun 4, 2010)

david_rc_91 dijo:


> bueno te dejo un circuito
> Ver el archivo adjunto 32109
> 
> el T1 lo sacas de eso magisclick a pilas que son de color rojo, lo abris adentro hay un cilindro negro eso usas de T1;
> ...



++++++ Pero...del magisclick solo sacas dos tomas en el primario, no hay ninguna intermedia como bien marca el esquema...como consigues sacar esa tercera toma???


----------



## david_rc_91 (Jun 5, 2010)

bueno lo modificas vos. 20 + 20 vueltas sacas el punto medio


----------



## oleluis (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok, muchas gracias david_rc_91 por tu respuesta, pensaba que tardaría más.

Creo que tú tb le preguntastes a factorargento por el circuito del taser casero que se hizo. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDb5nKiXAT8&feature=player_embedded)

Me gustaría saber si lo conseguistes montar y si puedes pasarme el esquema, ya que en la red hay un montón de ellos pero a todos les sacan pega, y según he visto este va genial. Me imagino que el cilindro blanco del final es la bobina que tú has posteado???

De nuevo gracias por tu colaboración. Adjunto mi correo por si no puedes adjuntarlo al foro.

PD.


----------



## kal00 (Jun 6, 2010)

He estado buscando algo como el video que posteó *oleluis* pero de forma que se pueda poner en una forma mas "compacta", algo así como los comerciales que son del tamaño de una rasuradora eléctrica.


----------



## oleluis (Jun 6, 2010)

Lo siento por poner mi correo electrónico, no sabía que se pudiera adjuntar. Así que te agradecería  *david_rc_91* que fueras tan amable de dejar el esquema del video...un saludo y gracias.


----------



## jorger (Jun 6, 2010)

La verdad es que se ve interesante el montaje del video.También me gustaría saber el esquema, principalmente la parte del inversor.Se ve muy simple y a judgar por la ausencia de disipador en el transistor, diría que consume muy poco o es medianamente eficiente .

Pero claro, a saber que transistor es.Lo mismo soporta 6A en el colector y por eso no hace falta disipador.Vete tu a saber.. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 6, 2010)

he reparado en que el autor del post no tiene mucha idea del tema por no decir ninguna al igual que algun colega....por lo que te recomendaria que la compres por internet,es mas seguro y no corres riesgos que las hay desde 50 euros y muy buenas tanto en valencia como en francia,si aun asi no quedas contento mira en el buscador hace tiempo postee un esquema de una profecional y muy eficaz.

por cierto la tención no mata,es la intencidad.....(nociones basicas de primero.)


----------



## oleluis (Jun 7, 2010)

Pero se trata de aprender y de hacerlo tú, como comprar, puedes comprar todo lo que quieras de forma fácil y sin quebraderos de cabeza. Llevo probando circuitos de este tipo 1 mes y no consigo mucho, por eso cuando veo videos como el que posteé anteriormente, me entran ganas de seguir intentándolo ya que me demuestran que se pueden hacer de forma fácil y pequeña, porque sabemos que con un flyback y un transistor es sencillo...pero no es nada portátil ni útil como arma de defensa....alguien nos pueda ayudar??????


----------



## oleluis (Jun 8, 2010)

Pero yo me pregunto una cosa...en este foro hay muchas páginas dedicadas a este tipo de circuitos..pero creo, que lo que nos interesa a la mayoría, es un esquema sencillo y pequeño...lo demás son pruebas para hacer en casa y ver el arco que se produce y la potencia que tiene, pero....¿eso es lo que buscamos en este tema?...recuerdo que se titula "arma de defensa personal"....es decir, algo para llevarlo uno mismo, y nos pueda proteger contra un animal peligroso, por ejemplo. Del mismo modo, os adjunto, una recopilación de esquemas para ver el resultado que os dan, o bien, para que contéis vuestras experiencias por si alguien los ha probado,algunos son complejos, otros en cambio, demasiados sencillos????..pero lo que sí es común en todos ellos es, que la mayoría están hechos con *un pequeño transformador o bobina*, *no con un flyback*, el caso, es saber exactamente como están hecho los bobinados, o mejor, si podemos utilizar alguno ya construido (por ejemplo, pequeños transformadores de cámaras desechables, impresoras, etc)....si alguien tiene más que aportar se lo agradezco, creo que he recopilado en el archivo  muchos de los circuitos que hay en la red, pero seguro que habrá algo mejor, como el video que mostré en correos anteriores...


----------



## vardac (Jun 10, 2010)

si quieres un circuito de un taser lo puedes conseguir en una de esas raquetas electricas matamosquitos son algo parecidas al taser porque cuado las dos puntas tocan una masa dispara la corriente que es algo alta, aunque no como la del taser.

Oye eleazar83 yo tenia un circuito de el matamosquitos lo buscare porque es muy bueno por la cantidad de corriente que manda.


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 11, 2010)

buenas, yo he armado un elevador de tencion bastante sensillo solo con un relay y una bateria de 9 volts y un pulsador miren les digo como se conecta porque desde la pc no puedo subir fotos y en internet no hay   un relay tiene 5 patillas +,-, c, na,nc, se conecta la bateria al pulsador no imprta polaridad, un cable se conecta directamente a   + o - , la otra proveniente del pulsador a c( comun) Y un cable muy corto que va desde NC( normalmente cerrado) a La patilla opuesta a la de alimentacion restante, solo tienen que sacar un cable desde las patillas + y -  (la bateria con un diodo porfavor!! o se les explota en la mano), estos dos cable se conectan  a un puente rectificador con capasitores ceramicos de alto voltaje (como minimo 10.000V) yo diria que pongan algunos y desde ahy los electrodos que al tocarlos tremenda patada que les va a dar
 esto trabaja con el pico de tencion de reversa de un relay al accionarse mueve la patilla (comun) y la desconecta de NC al quedar sin energia vuelve al estado de reposo dando una corriente inversa, al yyegar al punto de reposo estas buelven a tocarse y comiensa de buelta el ciclo ( a este procelo lo hace tan rapido que el relay solo simra y se ven las chispas de contacto

Espero Haber ayudado 

Fuente: mi curiosidad 

perdonen mi horrores de ortografia, de ultima pregunten  que responde gustoso sobre el tema


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 11, 2010)

hola a todos, por lo que veo para poder hacerle algo de daño a un atacante, necesitamos elevar el voltaje a   10.000 volts como a 10mA para no matarlo, jejejeje, yo ya hice uno y si funciona, solo necesite una pila de li-po de 12v a 2AH , un driver para un flyback y listo, devuelve un buen arco voltaico para hacerle daño a alguien, jejeeje, mi conejillo de indias fue mi primo, y dice que si le si le dio un buen trancaso


----------



## jorger (Jun 12, 2010)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> hola a todos, por lo que veo para poder hacerle algo de daño a un atacante, necesitamos elevar el voltaje a 10.000 volts como a 10mA para no matarlo, jejejeje, yo ya hice uno y si funciona, solo necesite una pila de li-po de 12v a 2AH , un driver para un flyback y listo, devuelve un buen arco voltaico para hacerle daño a alguien, jejeeje, mi conejillo de indias fue mi primo, y dice que si le si le dio un buen trancaso


 
Eso lo sabemos todos, pero para nada es algo portátil.
Aquí se busca eso .

Un saludo.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 12, 2010)

hola, pero claro que es portatil, por eso esta la pila, pero eso si , el flyback lo modifique para reducir su tamaño, en la tarde subire fotos del proyecto, ya que ahotrita tengo que ir a comprar electronica a puebla,

saludos!!

jeje, aunque espero que el servidor no sea informado sobre nuestros planes, jejejeje, por que al parecer esto no es legal XD

saludos


----------



## jorger (Jun 13, 2010)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> ..el flyback lo modifique para reducir su tamaño..


 
Me gustaría saber como hiciste eso 

Con lo de que fuera portatil, me refería a que usar un flyback de tv es un poco aparatoso, no? 

Un flyback de este tamaño está muy bien para hacer el montaje compacto:



PD: Lo he sacado de una impresora láser.Había 2 iguales a ese y otro aparte, de aspecto muy distinto..

Un saludo.


----------



## jorger (Jun 13, 2010)

oleluis dijo:


> Pero yo me pregunto una cosa...en este foro hay muchas páginas dedicadas a este tipo de circuitos..pero creo, que lo que nos interesa a la mayoría, es un esquema sencillo y pequeño...lo demás son pruebas para hacer en casa y ver el arco que se produce y la potencia que tiene, pero....¿eso es lo que buscamos en este tema?...


 
No, aquí lo que se busca no es el mayor arco, sino la efectividad de la descarga.



> ..he recopilado en el archivo muchos de los circuitos que hay en la red..


Si, y uno de ellos es mío  (el último de la lista).Ese lo 'actualizé' y quedó de forma definitiva como se puede ver en el circuito que he adjuntado (ojo, el puente de diodos y el condensador era para otra función del circuito, a si que como si no existieran).

Un saludo.


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 13, 2010)

el que yo dije mas arriba es bastante portatil del tamaño de un control remoto


----------



## oleluis (Jun 15, 2010)

Gracias *jorger*, veo que aún hay gente que se sigue preocupando de aportar cosas en el foro, porque al parece,r el amigo *david_rc_91* no quiere soltar prenda del video en el que pidió ayuda a un tal *factorargento*.

Seguiremos probando...


----------



## polacomaster (Jun 15, 2010)

pero esto de  alexcesarpalma es algo bien, la cuestion es ir arreglando


----------



## david_rc_91 (Jun 15, 2010)

hola disculpen por mi ausencia estuve con la facultad :S, les comento que quise adjuntar cosas pero no me dejaba la pagina, *oleluis* de los diagramas que subiste es el *Stun-Gun-3a.png* (el tiristor *EC104M* no lo conseguí el remplazo es *MCR100-8*) es el diagrama de una persona de EE UU, que hizo un foro de electronica de donde se pueden sacar dudas, sobre picanas

esta es su pagina http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/Stun-Gun-3/Stun-Gun-3.htm

y su foro: deben escibir en ingles

http://chemelec.proboards.com

alli hay un esquema ruso que anda muy bien tambien, yo no probe ninguno pero vi los videos:
este ultimo ruso es complicado conseguir el descargador de gas



por falta de tiempo no termine ni hice nada, espero que uds. sigan y tengan suerte


----------



## oleluis (Jun 16, 2010)

Muchas gracias *david_rc_91*, investigaré sobre ese circuito e iré aportando cosas nuevas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Javerman (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola me podrian decir de cuanto es el Transformador 1 y el transformador 2 del circuito?
Gracia.


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 30, 2010)

mmmm no es algo "potente" como para solo inmovilizar??


----------



## SKATER (Sep 4, 2010)

ese mini flyback cuanto saca 10 kv y con cunato funciona


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2010)

Lo encontré por ahí , la primera parte es un elevador de voltaje y la segunda un disparo similar al de los flash estroboscópicos.

Supongo que el primer transformador se puede reemplazar por uno pequeño de 110 a 6 + 6 , si fuera de 220 se podría achicar un poco el multiplicador de díodos. Para el segundo transformador iría un flyback perfectamente 

Saludos !


----------



## ne556 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hola, yo soy nuevisimo en esto de la electrónica pero creo que se puede hacer de la siguiente manera y sin bobinas de cobre y compacto.

1. Oscilador ¿puede ser un ne555? 
2. Un circuito multiplicador con condensadores ceramicos o IRF7400 varios en serie.
3. ¿Puente rectificador/puente de diodos?

En un simulador he probado un oscilador de 1Hz a 9 voltios con circuito multiplicador y me daba 122 voltios ¿como se calcula el circuito multiplicador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2010)

1 Hz es muuuuuuuuuuuy bajo.

Fijate "ozonizador" en el buscador Buscar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=312060

Saludos !


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 1, 2010)

Basta de emocionarse con arcos y mediciones en el multimetro!!! La frecuencia es un factor muy importante en este tipo de armas! les cuento que decidi meterle la mano a los arcos y salidas de mis 2 flybacks y trasformadores, que suenan duro y la chspa es grande al igual que los arcos y nada! lo unico que hariamos es hacer reir al adversario, aparte de darle un quemon de un puntico, pues cambie el capacitor de 0.01 UF que sugiere el driver de 555 por uno de 1 uf y la frecuencia cayo mucho ovbiamente pero la patada si se sentia, asi que un arco no es nada, por eso las taser no tienen arco continuo sino que son chasquidos algo rapidos, la idea es buscar una frecuencia que con unos 400V te lleguen al hombro, eso si valdria la pena sin emocionarse de neo con arcos y con mediciones en el multimetro, les dejo fotos de lo que he probabo y si no me creen metiendole el dedo al arco. 
miren este es el arco

aqui con el dedo, notese el detalle


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 3, 2010)

Hola chicos !! que bien los veo jugando con el tema, en el flybacks se podria utilizar sin problemas los que traen los videos porteros jejej no se si seran suficiente para una buena patada pero si se alimentan con poca corriente, ya les pasare alguna foto del fly aver que opinais.

Un saludo. Fortivo.


----------



## carsacc (Dic 3, 2010)

bueno ya que estan en eso del flyback voy a aprovechar para mostrarles algo mas divertido que se puede hacer con un flyback y un modulador de anchura de pulsos (555  ,el tl494, o el 3525)  



 este lo hice yo con un tl494 si quieren el diagrama me avisan hay varios diseños por internet pero no todos funcionan XD .


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 4, 2010)

carsacc dijo:


> bueno ya que estan en eso del flyback voy a aprovechar para mostrarles algo mas divertido que se puede hacer con un flyback y un modulador de anchura de pulsos (555  ,el tl494, o el 3525)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8KLZCrPXvs este lo hice yo con un tl494 si quieren el diagrama me avisan hay varios diseños por internet pero no todos funcionan XD .


Hola amigo, no entendi bien lo del video pero veo que la chispa o el arco se mueve a los cambios de frecuencia de la musica no?  o me equivoco .

un saludo ¡¡


----------



## carsacc (Dic 4, 2010)

Si y no solo se mueve sino que tambien genera las ondas de audio !! XD la cosa es mas o menos asi el circuito esta situado entre los 14Khz y los 30Khz para exitar al flyback y crear asi el arco voltaico ,al mismo tiempo modula la anchura de los pulsos al ritmo de la musica haciendo que el pulso sea mas largo o mas corto calentando asi mas o menos el aire dependiendo de la musica ,  las ondas de sonido se crean mediante el calentamiento y enfriamiento de aire que circunda el arco voltaico . Si no me creen haganlo es muy facil hasta lo pueden hacer con un 555 lo ponen entre 14 y 30 khz y el audio se mete a travez de un condesador conectado a la patita 5 del integrado.


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 4, 2010)

Se ve muy interesante el proyecto amigo, podrias postear el circuito ?? siempre los temas estos de altos voltajes los veo peligrosos pero por intentarlo no esta de mas  .

un saludo ¡¡¡


----------



## carsacc (Dic 4, 2010)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-A-Plasma-Speaker/step2/Schematics/

en este link aparece toda la informacion pero esta en ingles y este circuito no es con el 555 es con el tl494 . 





este otro es mucho mas sencillo pero la calidad del audio a mi parecer no es tan buena


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 4, 2010)

Eso de la musica y el flyback es offtopic!! pues aqui se busca una buena patada como arma personal no eso, aunque es interesante no me parece apropiado para el tema en cuestion.. en mis fotos mostre que un flyback no hace nada!


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 5, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Eso de la musica y el flyback es offtopic!! pues aqui se busca una buena patada como arma personal no eso, aunque es interesante no me parece apropiado para el tema en cuestion.. en mis fotos mostre que un flyback no hace nada!



Si DavidFelipe, tienes la razon, pero tu sabes que en la mayoria de los temas se saca otros objetivos y se exponen como ideas generales sobre lo que se habla, y muchas de ellas recrean ideas para dichos objetivos.

como te digo , que tienes razon y puede ser que sin querer ''se aya pisado un post'' pero si te digo la verdad el tema va casi por lo mismo, asi cuando le des una patada a tu enemigo le dejas la musica incrustada en el nervio ¡¡ XDDD

y eso que un flyback no hace nada , abria que estudiarlo mejor, tengo uno de un video portero a 12v en casa y 1 vez por despiste lo ''toque sin querer'' y me dejo casi sentado, ahora el tema de acerlo transportable, que por lo que veo lo veo algo facil pq se alimenta con 12v. pero bueno seguimos investigando.

Psdata: si tendriamos que quejarnos realmente seria en el año de creacion de este post ( 2006) que realmente no se deveria revivir, mas facil crear otro nuevo para que sea mayor observado, pero eso ya es una opinion propia 



carsacc dijo:


> http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-A-Plasma-Speaker/step2/Schematics/
> 
> en este link aparece toda la informacion pero esta en ingles y este circuito no es con el 555 es con el tl494 .
> 
> ...



Gracias amigo voy a ver si cojo uno que tengo en casa y lo contruyo mas que sea para ver el efecto que tiene y cojo notas de el. 

un saludo a los 2


----------



## carsacc (Dic 5, 2010)

"Eso de la musica y el flyback es offtopic!! pues aqui se busca una buena patada como arma personal no eso, aunque es interesante no me parece apropiado para el tema en cuestion.. en mis fotos mostre que un flyback no hace nada!"

Si bueno ya estaba esperando que alguien dijera eso , y en verdad tienes razon porque me sali de tema  , pero eso de que el flyback no hace nada es depende de como lo hagas porque todos los que yo he hecho sirven y mucho te electrocutas y te quedas horas atontado jeje claro que le puse como fuente de alimentacion una bateria de 12v y 3 amp (o mas no recuerdo) , pero si quieres hacer un taser creo que el flyback no es la mejor solución yo me iria mas por un multiplicador de voltaje con diodos y capacitores y eso . aqui encontre uno pero realmente no se si serviria o si pueda matar a alguien  (no creo jeje).





Eso si no hace falta decir que esto puede ser extremadamente peligroso y no es juguete!! 

ha y la cosa esa que dice NE1 no se que sara si alguien me puede aclarar esa duda se lo agradeceria .
Saludos!!!


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 5, 2010)

carsacc dijo:


> "Eso de la musica y el flyback es offtopic!! pues aqui se busca una buena patada como arma personal no eso, aunque es interesante no me parece apropiado para el tema en cuestion.. en mis fotos mostre que un flyback no hace nada!"
> 
> Si bueno ya estaba esperando que alguien dijera eso , y en verdad tienes razon porque me sali de tema  , pero eso de que el flyback no hace nada es depende de como lo hagas porque todos los que yo he hecho sirven y mucho te electrocutas y te quedas horas atontado jeje claro que le puse como fuente de alimentacion una bateria de 12v y 3 amp (o mas no recuerdo) , pero si quieres hacer un taser creo que el flyback no es la mejor solución yo me iria mas por un multiplicador de voltaje con diodos y capacitores y eso . aqui encontre uno pero realmente no se si serviria o si pueda matar a alguien  (no creo jeje).
> 
> ...



Hola amigos de nuevo, por cierto se de otra cosa que te mete una sacudida buena, son los transformadores que trae las targetas de alimentacion de los catados (creo que se llaman asi) de los monitores tft ,,, son unos tranformadores pekeñitos y pegan una sacudida que riete, a mi me han cojido ya tambien , eso es otra opcion.. la foto aqui de uno de ellos : 







saludoss¡¡¡


----------



## carsacc (Dic 5, 2010)

jaja si  eso seria perfecto es pequeño i lo puedes meter en una cajita pequeña , yo lo llevaria a todas partes y al primero que me quiera robar o algo KPUSH!! un corrientazo y salgo corriendo jeje


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 5, 2010)

carsacc dijo:


> jaja si  eso seria perfecto es pequeño i lo puedes meter en una cajita pequeña , yo lo llevaria a todas partes y al primero que me quiera robar o algo KPUSH!! un corrientazo y salgo corriendo jeje



pues no estaria mal ahora es mira como se compone ese sistema y integrarlo .. ya mirare y tendran respuesta si no me quemo antes jajajaja

saludos


----------



## carsacc (Dic 5, 2010)

ok  según mi simulador isis de proteus el ultimo circuito que publique si funciona saca (según el simulador ) cerca de 5000 v y no es capaz de defibrilar  ya que tiene un amperaje de 22x10-4 amperios que es igual 22uA muuy por debajo de los 100mA necesarios para la Fribrilacion ventricular asi que solo te deja tonto por un rato jeje XD .


----------



## mrled (Ene 28, 2011)

hola que tal amigos me ha interesado el tema bastante y quisiera hacer mi propio taser e estado buscando como fabricarme uno. buscando en la red me he encontrado con este circuito y me a parecido bueno solo quisiera saber su opinion acerca de el les agradeceria su ayuda aqui les dejo el link por si lo pueden checar
el primero es el que me ha parecido mejor.
http://www.personalarms.com/schematics.htm


----------



## vardac (Ene 28, 2011)

hey hermano estos circuitos estan de pelos seria que los hicieras y nos cuentas que tal funcionan, y exelente con este aporte de los circuitos.


----------



## idem258 (May 25, 2011)

hey, tengo una duda, que tal si el ladron te agarra del cuello (ojo que lleva polo de manga corta, entonces tu! con tu "arma", le das un toque y... es posible q a ti tmbn te pase el golpe electrico?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2011)

idem258 dijo:


> hey, tengo una duda, que tal si el ladron te agarra del cuello (ojo que lleva polo de manga corta, entonces tu! con tu "arma", le das un toque y... es posible q a ti tmbn te pase el golpe electrico?


 

No no , yo tengo uno de esas armas de defensa de toque ("cuchillo eléctrico") y no te olvides que es una fuente de alta tensión FLOTANTE , así que el circuito se cierra sobre él , entre las dos puntas de descarga , a vos no te llega ni una induccíon 

Saludos !


----------



## idem258 (May 26, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaia... chevere, tengo otra duda, estab buscando un circuito de esta arma... y sali mas confundido que cuando entre... hay muchos circuitos propuestos, pero dicen q no los han probado y asi, se van desviando del tema... dime, no se mucho sobre esos transformadores de audio...
me podrian explicar un poquitin sobre eso y si por ahi se pasan un circuito bueno que de verdad de una buena sacudida, por q estoy harto de ser el favorito de los ladrones... !


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Jun 23, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> NO se si es legal o no utilizar ese tipò de armas...pero cuando te roban o intentan robarte te dan ganas de matar al delincuente ya sea con balas o con electricidad...
> 
> yo soy partidario de que todas las personas esten continuamente armadas...de esa manera la delincuencia cesa y la paz se retoma.
> 
> ...



las armas son para matar ya sea como delincuente o como justiciero ....sea un pistola o un stun gun ...o taser....si matas asi sea x defensa propia eso te iguala a un asesino x que todas formas estas matando .... soy licenciado en seguridad publica y hay estadiasticas que muestra que es mucho mas probable  tener un arma y autolesionarse con ella que te asalten .


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 28, 2012)

yo estoy por hacer una de estas armas para defensa personal hay alguien aqui que alla echo una para que me oriente?


----------



## Goth (Dic 7, 2013)

hola amigos, tengo una consulta que va mas orientada al mundo del cine
estoy escribiendo un guion y quiero tener la informacion correcta
mi consulta es, si los taser (esas armas que electrocutan, usadas para reducir sospechosos en los estados unidos) pueden realmente electrocutar a alguien que no este tocando tierra,
siempre se ve en el cine que son infalibles (el personaje puede llevar bototos industriales) y aun asi se electrocuta...
gracias por su informacion chicos! =) un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2013)

Lo electrocuta así esté flotando en el aire ya que le clava los 2 electrodos por los cuales circula la corriente


----------



## morta (Dic 7, 2013)

aun si estuviera flotando en la estación espacial es igual de efectivo!!!


----------



## Goth (Dic 7, 2013)

aaah vale!!! claro ahora hace sentido, y que si en ul arco (o rayo en una tormenta) una persona que no haga tierra coloca el dedo por ejemplo, se electrocuta o solo se quema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2013)

Goth dijo:


> aaah vale!!! claro ahora hace sentido, y que si en ul arco (o rayo en una tormenta) una persona que no haga tierra coloca el dedo por ejemplo, se electrocuta o solo se quema?


 
*Se carboniza y/o evapora* 

No te olvides que tenés a razón de 1 millón de Volts por metro de chispa , rayo de 100 metros = 100 milones de volts , pero además tienen la energía suficiente como para alimentar electricamente a la ciudad de Nueva York durante unos instantes


----------



## Goth (Dic 8, 2013)

gracias amigos =) han sido de mucha ayuda!


----------



## Samuel fischer (Mar 16, 2015)

habia echo un esquema de un taser y quisiera saber si sirve y que tan peligroso es:
qui esta la imegen:
(el led {circulo negro al final del multiplicador} es donde esta las clavijas del taser)


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2015)

Todo emisor laser, viene acompañado (caja o blister) con la informacion de que clase es y la advertencia que es peligroso para la vista, por otro lado si bajas la hoja de datos alli hay más información sobre cuidados y manejoo


----------



## elgriego (Mar 16, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Todo emisor laser, viene acompañado (caja o blister) con la informacion de que clase es y la advertencia que es peligroso para la vista, por otro lado si bajas la hoja de datos alli hay más información sobre cuidados y manejoo



Buenas tardes ,Colega pandacba,como estas,Lo que esta tratando de hacer el colega Samuel fischer,es un Taser,(Picana de defensa),Pero con esa configuracion lo que va a lograr es fulminar al led.





Samuel fischer dijo:


> habia echo un esquema de un taser y quisiera saber si sirve y que tan peligroso es:
> qui esta la imegen:
> (el led {circulo negro al final del multiplicador} es donde esta las clavijas del taser)



Hola Samuel fischer,Esa Comfiguracion de multiplicador no es la mas idonea,y el diodo led al final,es candidato a la electrocucion.

Algo como este adjunto es mas idoneo para esos menesteres.


----------



## H_pok (Jul 20, 2019)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenas tardes ,Colega pandacba,como estas,Lo que esta tratando de hacer el colega Samuel fischer,es un Taser,(Picana de defensa),Pero con esa configuracion lo que va a lograr es fulminar al led.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hola! Podrías dar más info a cerca de los componentes usados para ese circuito?? 

Gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2019)

H_pok dijo:


> Hola! Podrías dar más info a cerca de los componentes usados para ese circuito??
> 
> Gracias!!


El crespón indica miembro fallecido, así que no esperes contestación.
En el diagrama se encuentran la mayoría de los datos de los componentes, ¿ Con cual tienes dudas ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2020)




----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 27, 2020)

Si me permiten un offtopic, haciendo hincapie en lo que respecta armas no letales de defensa personal, las armas de electrochoche a corta distancia tienden a ser arriesgadas, y eso me lo dijo más de un armero, excepto las taser de cables. Ahora, y esto lo se por experiencia, dado que tuve que usarla para defenderme hace ya tiempo, un gas paralizante chico que puedas ocultar facilmente en la mano te permite mantener una distancia del atacante. En un caso que tengas que usarlo, no tendrás tiempo de sacarlo del bolsillo o cartera, de manera que lo ideal es sacarlo con antelación y tenerlo en la mano oculto, de manera que si lo despliegas, deberas de atacar de inmediato (no sirve para realizar amenazas). Cosa que el atacante no sepa que lo tienes y se lleve el chasco de recibir el chorro del mismo. Una vez que lo recibió, debes de correr en una dirección que no te alcance, cosa que no le des tiempo de reacción. A mi me paso, y me sirvio. La clave esta en la velocidad y el factor sorpresa.


Otro detalle, no usen uno casero, dado que el chorro que tira es notablemente más corto (el otro alcanza por lo menos 2 metros, casi 3), como en este caso, que es de perfume.



O sea, el de perfume no tendrá el mismo alcance


----------



## peperc (Ene 27, 2020)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Hola, y no estoy de acuerdo con el maltrato a los animales, pero comprendo lo que es que los gatos del vecino entren a la casa.
> 
> La verdad es que uno lo mató mi perro y *otros 2 se murieron con leche que les puse con un poco de veneno para ratas.* Es que esos gatos eran muy problemáticos y la vecina no se hacía cargo de ellos.
> 
> ...



eso si que es estar en desacuerdo con el maltrato..... huuuu !!!!
yo tengo gatos de vecinos, que pasan para mi lado y de primera parecian una cosa, pero basta darles tiempo y paciencia y LOS ADORO .

me paece que tu , con tu perro les diste veneno en vez de tiempo y paciencia.


*DEFENSA PERSONAL:*

vamos a analizarlo un poco, solo pensamientos:
¿ por que hay gente que en 50 años de vida jamas han tenido un problema y otros si ??
si vas a un casino seguido seguro conoceras juggadores.
si vas a en bar seguido , seguro conoceras borrachines
si va s a el club seguido seguro conoceras deportistas.

si te llamas fernando y estas de novio con nahir galarza, pues, no tienes oportunidad alguna, si estas confiado y ella te pega un tirp en la espàlda, n hay taser que valga.

si te llamas fernando y estas tranquilo paseando y te aparecen 10 rugbiers enfermos que estan aburridos y con ganas de patear a alguien , pues de nada te sirve el taser, si te sirve ser astuto y haber entrenado en atletismo y correr.

en general, las situaciones se pueden prevenir / evitar.
evitando lugares y situaciones.
DEPENDER  de un "aparatito" que no siempre tendras encima y no siempre te funcionara COMO ESPERAS  es problematico , es mas inteligente la actitud y la prevencion.

fijense un par de videos:
anda a imaginarte esta ... anda a imaginartela siquiera :






como ven, uno no puede adivinar que clas de loco / loca, / demente tiene enfrente ni siquiera se puede prevenir si otro vendra detras :






en youtube esta LLENO infinidad de videos, incluso POLICIAS son asesinados, ¿ ven ?? .. un policia se supoe esta ENTRENADO , pero en verdad, nadie esta entrenado para ciertas cosas, para lo imprevisible.

por eso, les digo que puede ser contraproducente el andar sacando algun "juguetito" para hacerte el valiente y terminaras con que te lo haran comer.
inteligencia, prudencia, sabiduria.... conocer la realidad de las cosas.

y repito la pregunta:
¿ por que sera que hay gente que nunca necesito eso, ?? nunca ha tenido problemas y otros si ??
no respondan aca, respondanselo a ustedes.

hoy dia, contra la  bestialidad, la traicion, la demencia de algunas personas ( los videos que he puesto mas miles y miles de videos ) , que muestran lo demente que es la gente, y no tenes como identificarla.

mira:
pone en el buscador de google imagenes:
NAHIR GALARZA
es un angel.... hermosa..


luego , pone asesinos, violadores, criminales...
veras algunos  con cara de pibes buenos, con cara de estudiantes...
el otro dia, veia a uno  , que en inglaterra, violo a cientos de tipos, era gay claro.
y el pibe tenia  cara de nada, de estudiante, de que no mata una mosca..

EVITEN, ESQUIVEN .... no quieran enfrentar a quien no conocen.

sino, si no me van a hacer caso.... entonces les aconsejo esto:
en vez de un taser, que es para usar a la distancia de un brazo, , tenes que tener al otro la lado.... y un dia, no tenes pilas, o te lo olvidas, para eso practiquen lo de el video :
es parecido o mejor que el taser, es solo practica.








<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

aca de casualidad veo como poder salir de noche tranquilo, que nadie se acercara a molestarte.
fijense en el minuto 2:30 .
si salen con esa compañia , les aseguro que nadie se les acercara, y si se acerc aalguien a molestarles, pues basta que les tire una sonrisa:
2:40
y llisto , mejor que un taser o una ametralladora:






mejor olvidense de el ultimo video... solo van a lograr que les terminen pegando mas y en manada !!!!!


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 27, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> eso si que es estar en desacuerdo con el maltrato..... huuuu !!!!
> yo tengo gatos de vecinos, que pasan para mi lado y de primera parecian una cosa, pero basta darles tiempo y paciencia y LOS ADORO .
> 
> me paece que tu , con tu perro les diste veneno en vez de tiempo y paciencia.
> ...



A ver, si, completamente de acuerdo, la prevención sigue siendo lo mejor . En mi caso, pues lamentablemente casi fui arrinconado por dos personas y termine rociando a uno, mientras el otro se quedo atónito ante mi reacción (todo ocurre muy rápido, pese a que no lo parece)
. Como que el tema tiene varias controversias. Claro, si el tipo tiene un arma de fuego, nada más que entregar las cosas puedes hacer .
En otros casos, de cuando un tipo me pidio limosna en un lugar donde no pasaba casi nadie, viniendo yo de un lugar lleno de gente (era la conmemoración de La ciudad de La Plata), me pareció sospechoso y lo esquive .


----------

